
Tambur.io provides your business with APIs to build scalable real time web apps - lest
https://www.tambur.io/
======
macspoofing
Looks nice, but what's the difference between Tambur.io and:

• <http://www.buddy.com/> • <http://js.dotcloud.com/> •
<https://cloudmine.me/> • <http://backlift.github.com/docs/> •
<http://www.meteor.com/main> • <https://parse.com/about/index> •
<http://derbyjs.com/> • <http://www.kinvey.com/> • <http://www.stackmob.com/>
• <http://www.appcelerator.com/cloud> • <http://pusher.com/> •
<http://www.firebase.com/> • <http://www.pubnub.com/> •
<https://www.getbridge.com/>

~~~
pc86
This is an important question I think should be answered

~~~
afaict
Well, I can't describe all the services you listed - we didn't even know all
of them. We started by really focusing on websockets, not mobile cloud or
mobile app backend, but I'm not denying there is similarity to other push
services (hope they have tons of customers :)

~~~
macspoofing
>We started by really focusing on websockets

Don't focus on the underlying tech, especially in your marketing material.
Your users don't (and shouldn't) care. Devs who are going to use your product,
won't be using web-sockets (and in fact, your library has fallback to flash
sockets so in fact they may not), they'll be using your library, and if your
library, works and gives them good performance, does it matter if underneath
it uses, flash sockets or web-sockets or comet or ajax or a combination of all
or black magic?

>We started by really focusing on websockets, not mobile cloud or mobile app
backend.

So is there any reason why someone would choose you guys over the others (most
of whom support Web and Mobile clients)?

~~~
afaict
Even if the market is there & competition is good: You are right, tough
question, because from a marketing angle this IS a black magic perspective.
Def. need to work on differentiation, clearer value proposition etc. & not
switching instantly to tech explanation or mentioning future plans and
additions [which we have].

So…choose Tambur to make us learn more… ;) it IS a learning experience & we
are thankful for all comments here

------
dergraf
Tambur.io started as a weekend project 10 months ago and now faces the
(hackernews) crowd

~~~
nagrom
I love the info bar in the middle of the site; the design is very pretty!

I'd like more information (maybe code examples?) when I click on the sections
(Publish/Subscribe, Direct Messaging, etc.) without having to sign up. Right
now, you're asking me to create an account without having a terribly clear
idea of what I am actually signing up to.

(actually, I just realised that you have a 'how it works' section...that
should be easier to find, I think! It is more or less exactly what I want when
I try clicking on your 'publish/subscribe' section on the info bar.)

Good luck with your site!

~~~
dergraf
thanks for your feedback.. we really appreciate it!

------
davedx
It looks really nice, I think I'll try and sneak this into my new portfolio
website for an experiment. Thanks for posting and good luck!

~~~
dergraf
Thanks for the comment! every feedback is very much appreciated!

------
andypants
Does this have any special features compared to pusher, pubnub, etc.?

~~~
dergraf
Maybe not important for everyone, but tambur supports SSL for all pricing
plans.

As pusher we are big fans of WebSockets, afaik pubnub uses some sort of long-
polling for their message-handling. I am not sure if pubnub provides a way to
trigger presence events. Pusher also provides these features afaik by using
separate channels for e.g. presence events (not sure though). In Tambur you
enable presence-events, direct- and authenticated messages on the same channel
(we call them streams). So we probably have more in common with pusher than
with pubnub feature-wise, we just do things a little bit differently.

~~~
5l
_Maybe not important for everyone, but tambur supports SSL for all pricing
plans_

Well it's won you one customer here at least. I'm really sick of companies
charging extra for security.

~~~
dergraf
wow, that's great to know! let us know if we can help you to get started with
your apps!

------
Swizec
This is offtopic, but the main admin of a forum I've been on for the past 7
years is called Tambur.

Either this is an uncanny concidence, or Hello Tambur!

~~~
Kudos
A Tambur is a musical instrument. Learn to google, please.

~~~
Swizec
That wasn't the point.

And I actually played a version of the tambur as a kid:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamburica>

~~~
Kudos
That was the point, your suggestion was that it was either an uncanny
coincidence (really?) or someone you know. My contention was that as a word
that returns two and a half million results on Google, it was obviously
neither.

~~~
Swizec
Two and a half million results doesn't make this word very common at all. Even
"frolicking" returns twice that.

Besides, looking through the first two pages of those results, most are
people's last names.

~~~
Kudos
"Even" frolicking? Frolicking is a pretty common word. If it was called
frolicking.io and you knew someone who went by the username, you would
similarly assume it was either an uncanny coincidence or it was that person
you knew?

~~~
5l
Thank you, both of you, for such a relevant and intellectually stimulating
discussion.

~~~
Kudos
Blame the lack of a downvote button on my account.

------
illdave
Congratulations on launching. Really interesting idea with lots of potential,
nice work.

~~~
dergraf
thanks for the kind words!

------
saiko-chriskun
Seeing as pusher offers more bang for your buck, how does tambur differ?

------
wodow
I would love to see a demo linked from the home page.

~~~
dergraf
thanks for the pointer... since it is that simple we definitely have to
provide a small demo.

